# Tractor Maint



## Gunner (Oct 4, 2004)

ALL:
Question: Regarding tractor maint above and beyond oil change and filter changes. Is it best to maintain an extended warranty and depend on distant dealers or do my own?
Consider my mech ability limited to physical strength of a 70 + and not many tools, other than hand tools.
end


----------

